# Staining a patch on hollow door



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Your post is confusing, stain will not penetrate primer. If you mean to paint it, or use solid stain, then primer should help hide what you describe.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might try a solid gel stain. Prime and paint. You might try a wood graining faux finish tool. You apply the base color than a darker color over it when dry. Run the graining tool through the top coat before it dries.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Just so you know- at this point you are doing a faux wood grain job. Google that or look in You tube to get ideas.


----------



## bryman63 (Dec 23, 2011)

I might try the gel stain. I want to keep stain on the door if possible but want the patched area to blend in with the rest of the door and not be darker. In my thinking I have to put something on the spackle that I used to repair so that the stain doesn't 'bleed' into it when applied. I think the gel stain would do that. If anyone has other suggestions, they would be welcome.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

DangerMouse I just want you to be aware of the fact that I am resisting. It is taking everything I have but I am resisting.:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

We know Bud, and we're all very proud of you..... now go see Nurse Happypiller and she'll give you your medication.

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> We know Bud, and we're all very proud of you.....


Okay great, just as long as you know!
Oh-oh...I feel another urge to comment so I'm gonna go now before it's too late.
:scooter:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"Nurse Happypiller to room 13 please, Nurse Happypiller, room 13."

DM


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I'll do it then.
Completly the wrong way to try and fix this.
A whole new door would have cost about $20.00 and it would look far better.
Drywall compound was never meant to be stained and I see no way it's ever going to not stick out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I fear the OP may not be using anything with the stability of drywall compound. He said he used spackle---that light airy stuff good for absolutely nothing but filling tiny pinholes.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Ok I'll do it then.
> Completly the wrong way to try and fix this.
> A whole new door would have cost about $20.00 and it would look far better.
> Drywall compound was never meant to be stained and I see no way it's ever going to not stick out.


Agree. The door will never look right. Even with painting it, the patch will still be noticeable. I would replace the door also.


----------

